
In an area without cellphone reception, I was unable to open the car - fortran77
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/09/zipcar-into-the-wilderness/597217/
======
kelchm
A critical detail which was not mentioned in the title: the cars battery was
apparently dead.

------
falcongod082
I can't wait for the days when my television won't work because Sony's servers
go down.

